# SSBBW Bed/Furniture Options?



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 27, 2009)

Another of what I'm sure is/has been a recurring topic at Dimensions, my girlfriend and I are getting a place together, and we're looking for some comfortable/sturdy furniture.

Right now, priority #1 is a bed. Chairs and couches and stuff we will fill in as we can find stuff. I have budgeted about $900 for furniture (hopefully getting some chairs/tables in there too), and I want it to last for a while.

That said, my current bed is a queen, and it works out alright...except that the metal casters bent the frame after we...used it. :blush: So ideally, we would like a mattress + frame that elevates us yet can support a good 700+ lbs - preferably a king, but a queen would work too.

Are there any mattresses or furniture stores that anyone can recommend? Any mattresses or furniture stores to stay away from? Again, trying to keep bed + some furniture under $900, so if we can do that, that would be great.

Thanks for the advice in advance. :bow:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a ssbbw and I knew I just didnt want to trust a bed frame so when I bought a new queen box springs and mattess my dad and I built a platform for it so it cant break down. It has worked out wonderfully....most sturdy bed I have had


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 28, 2009)

dreamer72fem said:


> I am a ssbbw and I knew I just didnt want to trust a bed frame so when I bought a new queen box springs and mattess my dad and I built a platform for it so it cant break down. It has worked out wonderfully....most sturdy bed I have had



That's awesome, I wish my dad was closer/more handicraft-y to build a platform for it. Unfortunately, we're going to have to go with more traditional framing options since this is in an apartment.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 28, 2009)

120 replies and no responses? Surely there have to be some other people who have had some furniture questions in the past.


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2009)

There have been furniture/bed information posted in the past. Might want to perform a search.

I do remember someone posting the link below. I saved it for future needs. Not sure if the company is still in business but it looks sturdy and isn't overly expensive. Hope it helps. 

Snap lock


----------



## ecortez766 (Jul 28, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> That's awesome, I wish my dad was closer/more handicraft-y to build a platform for it. Unfortunately, we're going to have to go with more traditional framing options since this is in an apartment.



Well you could try putting blocks under the bed frame to reinforce the frame.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 28, 2009)

You can try something I tried with my family when I went to Dominica Republic. If you do not mind not having a real bed. Buy a big rug on top of that place concrete blocks in three rows. Make sure they have some space add as much as you think will support the spring mattress. You can put the mattress on top, to cover the blocks you can put a bed skirt. After add the other mattress. It wrked for me. It my wrk for you too. And then just buy the headboard. I might do the same when I move. I am worried about the bed too.


----------



## Isa (Jul 29, 2009)

You might also want to take a look at the post below. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1238173&postcount=2


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 5, 2009)

I've found a few beds online that seem to fit what I'm looking for in a nice sturdy bed, but I'm still looking for suggestions if anyone else has any forthcoming. Does anyone have any experience with memory foam on their beds with both partners being big?


----------



## Smurftums (Aug 5, 2009)

A suggestion for a mattress. Try a latex rubber mattress rather than a coil spung one. They support very well and are durable. You pay more up front but it is cheaper in the long run. As for a base to put the mattress on, you might have to go the custom made route for strength.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 6, 2009)

Based on personal experience, may I suggest *not* a futon frame. 

View attachment FA-FAIL.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 6, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Based on personal experience, may I suggest *not* a futon frame.



haha I don't have pictures to prove it, but I also would not recommend an antique bed either. 

The funniest part was I kept hearing some weird kind of crackling noises for like, half an hour and thought nothing of it until my side of the bed went crashing to the floor. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 6, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I've found a few beds online that seem to fit what I'm looking for in a nice sturdy bed, but I'm still looking for suggestions if anyone else has any forthcoming. Does anyone have any experience with memory foam on their beds with both partners being big?



I read an article on-line that said Temper-pedic and memory foam beds are comfortable, but not the best choice for heavy people, I think mostly because the cost would not be worth it:

*Good quality foam in products like Tempurpedic mattresses is already quite dense. This makes them suitable for a larger person but because the additional weight creates greater pressure, the cells in the memory material wear down quicker than they otherwise would.

High density foam beds like Tempurpedic sleep systems probably wear out 2-4 years quicker, depending on body weight. Lower density foam will wear out 5-7 years quicker under similar conditions.*


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 6, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> ...
> 
> *Good quality foam in products like Tempurpedic mattresses is already quite dense. This makes them suitable for a larger person but because the additional weight creates greater pressure, the cells in the memory material wear down quicker than they otherwise would.
> 
> High density foam beds like Tempurpedic sleep systems probably wear out 2-4 years quicker, depending on body weight. Lower density foam will wear out 5-7 years quicker under similar conditions.*



Just a suggestion to prolong the life of any mattress. Rotate it every half year or so and flip it around to make it wear evenly . This also works for couch and chair pads if they are symmetrical (or if you have identical living room chairs, exchange the pads and again, occasionally flip them around if possible...) I'm guessing one of these Tempurpedic mattresses is one sided (i.e. the mattress can't be flipped around...), in such a case just rotating it would be the next best thing so that the heavier person isn't always sleeping on the same side.

Also, there are pads that can be put on top of beds, my wife got one of these for our trailer. It works in the trailer because the bed is somewhat boxed in so the pad can't easily slip off the top of the mattress, I don't know how well this would work on a regular bed though...


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Based on personal experience, may I suggest *not* a futon frame.



Oh, that is... not a fail in the least... except that you're down one futon.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2009)

Though I can't remember where I may have gotten it, I have a bed frame with nine legs that has easily supported me and everyone else who has decided to bounce around on my bed. I know I've had at least 1300 pounds on there at one time (ahhh... happy memories)

It will be difficult to find a high quality mattress and foundation set for under $900. I paid a small fortune for my newest mattress and I am praying it lasts at least as long as the payments. 

My sister swears by her Sleep Number bed (I don't know how much they run). She loves that it is easy to move, which may be important to you if you change apartments. 

My fear about the Tempurpedic mattresses is sinking in and not being able to turn over easily. As fun as it would be short term, being trapped in bed would lose its luster after a few days.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 7, 2009)

Waterbed pedestals are made to hold up a lot of weight. My current bed has a waterbed mattress, but I have known people to put regular mattresses in waterbed frames, and I have slept on such myself. I got the king size waterbed frame with a nice headboard off craigslist for $150, so it isn't a budget buster (water bed mattress if you go that route was around $200-250 for a good, new one).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 7, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> haha I don't have pictures to prove it, but I also would not recommend an antique bed either.
> 
> The funniest part was I kept hearing some weird kind of crackling noises for like, half an hour and thought nothing of it until my side of the bed went crashing to the floor. :doh:



Also stay away from IKEA furniture if you have a supersized partner. The best thing that has worked for me is cinder blocks. Lots of them. The elevate the bed excelled and are very sturdy as long as you put enough under the bet to suppot all the pressure points and it can be mostly hidden by a bed skirt.

I've also had beds on the floor, but they are harder than hell to get out of!

Good luck!


----------



## Smurftums (Aug 8, 2009)

On the topic of cinder blocks, try milk crates (as used in Australia, I don't know the correct term for other countries). Made from strong plastic you should use as many that can fit under the bed (don't use them for pressure points).


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to second a platform bed. I recently put one in the guest bedroom and its sturdier than the four poster I use.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the continued feedback on this.

For those people who used cinder blocks, did you just put the cinderblocks underneath the frame itself, or did you put the mattress + box spring on top of the cinderblocks? I'm trying to think about the best options here for a nice sturdy yet sub-$1k bed.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 9, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Thanks everyone for all the continued feedback on this.
> 
> For those people who used cinder blocks, did you just put the cinderblocks underneath the frame itself, or did you put the mattress + box spring on top of the cinderblocks? I'm trying to think about the best options here for a nice sturdy yet sub-$1k bed.




With cinder blocks I didn't bother with a frame. I just made sure everything was solid...especially the side of the bed where I sit when I get into and out of bed. The only down side is it takes away the storage area under the bed, but its a small sacrifice for a sturdy bed


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 9, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> With cinder blocks I didn't bother with a frame. I just made sure everything was solid...especially the side of the bed where I sit when I get into and out of bed. The only down side is it takes away the storage area under the bed, but its a small sacrifice for a sturdy bed



Is that what you still use? Might be a good option for us. A new frame is $63, cinder blocks can't be more than $5-10 each and a bed itself would probably run $500+. :/


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 9, 2009)

I use a 4" memory foam topper, have for about 4-5 years, and I LOVE it. I can sleep without it, but it's just not the same. I sleep on my side, and it helps take all the pressure off my hips. Plus I used to never be able to sleep on my back (ass doesn't allow me to be flat, so it caused awful lower back pain) but now I can for periods of time because the foam allows me to spread out a bit and still support my back. 

The only thing I stress with memory foam is that you do NOT skip on density! Density is the key to good memory foam and you want it as dense as possible if you're going to buy it. 

Again, I've had mine for 4-5 years, it's still in tip top shape (it's in a case of it's own, I put a mattress pad on it, then make bed as usual) - I believe it was over $300 at the time, but they've come down since then.... over the life of it, that's not much money. 

Skinny partners have not had the love for the "spungg" (as one called it). However they were fairly tolerant of it knowing that it was a comfort issue for me. 

In terms of frames... I destroyed a box spring and standard metal bed frame years ago. My next bed frame was the "extra heavy duty" one that you can always upgrade to when you buy a bed. It was fantastic, never had a single issue at all - not even a bolt sheer, nothing. I'm in an IKEA platform bed now - for about 3 years. It's holding up fine, but I think it's days are numbered in the grand scheme of things - my side (well, the only side since I'm the only one in it) is supported by a stack of books in the middle - just for extra load bearing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 9, 2009)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Is that what you still use? Might be a good option for us. A new frame is $63, cinder blocks can't be more than $5-10 each and a bed itself would probably run $500+. :/



No it isn't what I still use. I'm in the UK now and beds are built differently and you can get a divan bed which is a bit hard to explain...but basically the "box spring"...which isn't springy at all....goes all the way to the floor and is like 2 or 3 feet high.

A good place to get cheap cinder blocks is a college with a dorm. The residence will probably use them but not want to take them home at the end of the year.


----------



## Carl1h (Aug 10, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> my side (well, the only side since I'm the only one in it) is supported by a stack of books in the middle - just for extra load bearing.



Heh, one of the corners of my bed is bolstered by a stack of books.


----------



## Mr. B (Aug 25, 2009)

A common dilema, I imagine. I just replaced our king size bed we have had for 12 years. It was high quality, but finally done in with it's current load requirements 
I looked around quite a bit and found a new bed frame that is solid hard wood with a metal frame attached inside. It sits on four sturdy solid wood posts and locks together tight. I did modify it with a sheet of 3/4 plywood across the slats for the foundation to sit on - it's now solid as a rock. The bigger dilema was a matress that would last more than a year. I decided one of the lower priced firm matress' worked better and only about $600.00 compared to the $2400 I paid for the last big name one that only lasted about 2 years - I could buy 4 of these and still be even...
Anyway, wife weighs about 285 and is gaining - I about 240 and steady -this set up has worked for the last 6 months.
I bought cast iron patio furniture with thick foam cushions for our family room - really oversized, so it's comfortable, but you couldnt bend it if you tried, unlike the hardwood frame sectional and chair that broke. We have a spanish med style house, so it fits our decor - if you don't, might look goofy - but it wont break!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 18, 2009)

Smurftums said:


> A suggestion for a mattress. Try a latex rubber mattress rather than a coil spung one. They support very well and are durable. You pay more up front but it is cheaper in the long run. As for a base to put the mattress on, you might have to go the custom made route for strength.



I just bought a Latex bed today was going to get a "tempur" mattress but after doing some research and speaking to sales people i decided on the latex.
The spring mattress i have now has dents in it from my body weight over the years. The latex bed has a 10 year guarantee, so if it ever gets dents in it they will replace it.


----------



## bigbri (Oct 19, 2009)

Five years ago my s/o and I purchased a king-size Select Comfort with the medium size pillow top. I am 400lbs and she was 290 then but now down to 240 because of diet for diabetes. I like my side at 80-85 while she likes her side at 35-40 (soft). We purchased the matching bed foundation (frame). The air mattresses have survived perfectly and the pillow top is still resilient. We did have to replace the air pump mechanism shortly after the warranty expired on it, but overall we have been extremely satisfied with our purchase. Previously we had a queen size soft sided water bed. We were having difficulty adjusting the fill so that she would not "bottom out" when in bed alone, but I would not cause excessive waves just turning over in the bed. I have also purchased a folding outdoor chair from "Living XL" which I have used for over a year without signs of stress or failure.


----------



## robovski (Oct 24, 2009)

When I was living in the US, I had a steel frame bed which I had re-inforced with new 1" planks for the cross supports (and I used like twice as many as I was supposed to) and that held the boxframe and the mattress. Since moving to the UK, no one has heard of a boxframe in the first place, and no, steel is generally not used beyond staples in the bed bases here as they are commonly made of wood and cardboard. As such I broke many a bed until I gave up and just went for it on the floor. I had an extra mattress so I piled them and after getting used to getting off the floor and the extra-springiness, it was great. If I needed height, I would advise the cinderblocks. Sit them on an old rug or piece of carpet to protect the floor, another rug, hunk of plywood or piece of carpet on top to protect the mattress (or mattress/boxsping combo if you should so choose). A valise is a good idea here becuase it's an ugly solution, and the valise will help with that by hiding it away.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

robovski said:


> When I was living in the US, I had a steel frame bed which I had re-inforced with new 1" planks for the cross supports (and I used like twice as many as I was supposed to) and that held the boxframe and the mattress. Since moving to the UK, no one has heard of a boxframe in the first place, and no, steel is generally not used beyond staples in the bed bases here as they are commonly made of wood and cardboard. As such I broke many a bed until I gave up and just went for it on the floor. I had an extra mattress so I piled them and after getting used to getting off the floor and the extra-springiness, it was great. If I needed height, I would advise the cinderblocks. Sit them on an old rug or piece of carpet to protect the floor, another rug, hunk of plywood or piece of carpet on top to protect the mattress (or mattress/boxsping combo if you should so choose). A valise is a good idea here becuase it's an ugly solution, and the valise will help with that by hiding it away.



hey hey! In the UK, I have found the sturdiest things to be divan beds. (don't even know if I spelled that right, lol) I do miss the good ole box spring and mattress tho!

We got ours from Dreams....it's an orthopaedic one so the mattress is thick, sturdy and has cushioned springs. It wasn't cheap, but dear god is it comfy! I love my bed


----------

